# Breeders in the UK and another breeder question



## Jeni (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi, Abit of a lurker here untill i get a pup :biggrin: 

I was wondering if anyone could reccommend a breeder in England, UK? Also, i have found a few maltese breeders but i have noticed that they also breed either one or more other types of dogs, would this be risky? i want a pedigree pup not a mixed breed and sometimes you cant always tell when they are very small, like with the maltese/poodle mix.

Thanks for any replies x


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi Welcome! I'm in England too, in Thetford area actually.

I don't have any suggestions as we recently relocated here from the States, but was just happy to see another UK person here.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> Hi, Abit of a lurker here untill i get a pup :biggrin:
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could reccommend a breeder in England, UK? Also, i have found a few maltese breeders but i have noticed that they also breed either one or more other types of dogs, would this be risky? i want a pedigree pup not a mixed breed and sometimes you cant always tell when they are very small, like with the maltese/poodle mix.
> 
> Thanks for any replies x[/B]


It is not uncommon for a breeder to have a 2nd breed in the house. More than that and I'd be hesitant. You just want to evaluate them as you would any breeder (do they show their dogs? health test? how are their dog's temperaments? etc.). You'd also want to be sure they don't support breeding mixed breeds.


----------



## giselle79 (Aug 8, 2007)

I live in Canada, regarding breeding more than one breed, here is common practice and as long as the breeder doesn't have more than two breeds and the females in heat are separated from the group I think there might be no problems. However, you should ask questions about how do they assure that a male is the one who really fathered a litter because female dogs may give birth to puppies of different parents in the same litter.
Most breeders have webpages, look at their dogs pictures, if you see that the breeding dogs do not look like what you like, don't even waster your time going there. For example, I look at the directory of "reputable breeders" here in Ontario and I swear I found more than one having breeding dogs with long muzzles and wear coats, even in they were charging a lot for their "baby doll faced" puppies.


----------



## villemo (Aug 21, 2006)

here are some links



http://members.lycos.co.uk/abbyatmaltese/

http://www.users.totalise.co.uk/~showdogs/lafford.html

http://www.netti.fi/~kulmal3/

http://www.whiteshadow-maltese.co.uk/

http://www.geocities.com/maltese_uk/

http://members.lycos.co.uk/sidancro_maltese_uk/

http://valwilger.users1.50megs.com/Docs/about_us.htm


----------

